# rbp's nest



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

on saturday i had to do a routine water change and gravel clean. so come sunday i decided to check my paremeters to make sure if everthing was ok.

well the amonia was a little high, but no signs of nitrite.so i figured i would be ok, but i figured i would do some small water changes to help dilute, and bring down the amonia a litttle. so doing all this i new i would probably have a delay in breeding as from past expierence i had found that when ever i do something to the tank outside of regular water changes that it causes a delay in breeding







but i don't have any room for more fry right now so i was willing to proceed anyway.

the male p was in the nest the whole time, doing his thing. but the female was no where near him she was at the other end, and did not go by him at all







now today being thursday i was starting to wonder if maybe this is it

but around 2:30pm i noticed that all the p's were swimming around and looked spooked. shortly after they were starting to fight with each other. the male was scraping with another p. i shined a light on them but they did not stop







so i had to take of now and i thought that they would have it all settled by the time i got back. when i got back in around 6:30 i looked and they were all spread out and quite then i looked at the nest and the p in the nest was not the male or the female there was another p who had taken over the nest







now i don't no now if this is a male or a female. but the female is beside this p







i figured that the bitch dumped his finny little as for a new p







the male was over in the middle, but looked ok his fins did not look damaged and he was not hurt







so now i was like is there going to be no more spawning or do i have another male who wants to dip into this little tramp







or will she try and play them both









so i left them alone for a bit and came back, still nothing then checked again later to see the female back with the origanal male







they were side by side in the middle of the tank. then a half hour later i seen them starting to get it on







yes yes yes but they were not in the nest. but big deal i was just happy to see that they still can breed.

so every so often inbetween breeding the female kept going back to the nest to start to fight with the other p. in her nest. so they did their thing till 1;00 am and then the p in the nest had taken off back to the other side. the big ****







anywho the female now ends up going back to the nest and starts digging and picking rocks. so now the male is in the middle guarding eggs i presume and now the female is digging a nest. so what happens now?

1) the female is digging for the origanal male to come back and leave his eggs.?

2) the female is going to bang them both?

3) she will just control the nest for future eggs?

i just thought this was to funny not to share









i will post some pics of them spawning in new location on another post below.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

breeding in new location........


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

more pics


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

female beat up alittle


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that is so cool ** Reaches out and toutches screan**









i want to be like you.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im so jelous








good luck


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea me too. how old are your reds ? and also how big are they ?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Croz said:


> yea me too. how old are your reds ? and also how big are they ?


 i am not exactly sure on the age







i only had one since a fry!! but the biggest is maybe 7.0'' and the smallest 4.5" perhaps. sorry for only guessing but i give them a lot of space and do not want to measure them just yet. i will try something out, and get back to you with a pic


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice action shots nike









By the sounds of it your female is looking to spead the love around.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i stuck a meter stick outside the glass on the stand ledge i no this does not give a accurate measurment, but it shows that she is probably arround 6" a touch bigger maybe 







she was about 1.5" back from the glass in pic....... hope this helped Croz


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

doesnt your son scare your p's?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

marco said:


> doesnt your son scare your p's?


 who has a son


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

marco said:


> doesnt your son scare your p's?










who the what the


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I want to take this time to compliment NIKE on the good job he is doing reporting this breeding of Pygocentrus nattereri. It is, to my knowledge, the first complete one that surpasses even published text on this topic.

I've been taking (with his permission) this information and incorporating it to OPEFE web site in hopes that perhaps some book publishers will see it and perhaps secure permission from NIKE to publish it in book form. Even if this never occurs, NIKE information will be invaluable for beginners and advanced aquarists who have never bred piranas before.

Breeding P. nattereri


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks again Frank


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wow, congrats nike


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm still inserting new informaton that you have written including photos. I'll be adding the photos of the equipment and foods probabl tomorrow.

Thank you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Congrats NIKE, great job


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Congrats NIKE, great job







































congrats


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is a 4 small pics showing the circular motion the male does over the nest. pic of the nest in yet another new location guarded by the male.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

kick ass. Wish I was you.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

NIKE you da man!







Excellent documentation and photos


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

nike first of all i to would like to extend a huge congratulations to you for your forthought in documenting this iwish to learn more from future reports.i personally have two pair's of breeding reds,(or yellows) in a 55 long and they go at it like clock work every couple of weeks or so on a constant basis.my problem is'nt ''getting them to breed''.what do you do to raise your fry?for some reason all the babies in my tank die.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

dpwright said:


> what do you do to raise your fry?for some reason all the babies in my tank die.


 I think sending a PM to NIKE will give you answers faster...


----------

